# Squirrel meets SPS



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Taken this morning. SPS w/1842 GT Tubes, .36 lead. Squirrel was roughly 7 meters high in tree, and I was 15-20 meters from tree. Wasn't the clearest shot, had twigs all around my head and shoulders.
In the fridge!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting Jim!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh now that little guy has got a headache...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice indeed!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Jim. Great shooting!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shot.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good shooting.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

That's roughly a 64 feet shot! with a .36 cal led, head shot, twigs all around you, I guess that has to be one of the best shots out there.

Cheers mate.

E.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

That's pretty close. I didn't measure the distance, but I practice at around 65'. Based on release, and time to impact, I'm gonna say it was just shy of 60'.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Didn't even know what hit him. I havent eaten a squirrel in years. I need to try it again.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

A little chewy, but so so good. Nice shooting sir.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

The taste trumps the, just slightly chewy meat.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shooting! They are not in season now where I live. Gotta wait till Oct.1st here.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

JUSTJOB said:


> Nice shooting! They are not in season now where I live. Gotta wait till Oct.1st here.


I know where I live, I can legally shoot them on my own property as they are considered nuisance animals. Same with rabbits and groundhogs!


----------

